# 1135 Massey Ferguson steering



## rod johnson (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a 1977 1135 Massey Ferguson, recently the steering became very difficult so I got a used steering hand pump an replaced the old one (I had to do this once before). The other hydraulics work very well, 3 point, breaks, PTO. With the new used hand steering pump the steering works better but still very difficult to turn. 

Any ideas as to what the problem is?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Do you have a loader on it? You might want to check the bearings on pinion shaft of front axle.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rod, welcome to the tractor forum.

The first thing I would do is a pressure test of the hydraulic pump. Your manual will provide details of how to do the test. If you don't have a manual, you need to get one. Ebay has a used 450+ page service manual for $57.

If the pump tests OK, then I would check the flow control valve and the priority valve. 

These is a good discussion with illustrations on this forum regarding hydraulic problems with an 1135. Do an internet search for "MF 1135 hydraulic problems".


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Jack the front axle up so the wheels are off the ground, and grease the dickens out of the king pins. Work the steering wheel and grease again until it is leaking out of the king pin assemblies on both front wheels.

I suspect you will find that some of the zerks are frozen and will need replacing. May have to use a wire to clean out the grease ports after you remove the zerks.

What you describe is a common issue with the larger Masseys up through the 90's. For some reason they bind the king pins and will not allow grease to lubricate them, then get very difficult to steer.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

sometimes you need to warm them up with a torch/flame to get them to free up and take grease


----------



## rod johnson (Jul 21, 2017)

Really stumped! On this 1135 Massey Ferguson. Replaced hand steering pump, pressure tested the high pressure pump which the steering works off and it’s good (2100 lbs). Replaced priority valve. Checked low pressure pump it’s good. Jacked up front and spindles are free. Replaced seals in the bull horns at the steering motor. Still takes both hands to turn tractor. Any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the priority valve piston sticks, you will test high pressure at the pump, but not have adequate pressure to the orbital steering valve. Also, if there is pressure to the orbital, but it immediately drops, check the Regulating Valve. Described in paragraph 150 and 151 of the repair manual. With all that you have done if the problem is not in the priority or the regulating valve I would be looking for an issue with the orbital steering valve at the end of the steering column (called a motor in some manuals).


----------



## rod johnson (Jul 21, 2017)

RC, I have 2100 lbs of pressure after the priority valve, consistently, before the orbital hand pump, pressure on the lines coming out of the orbital hand pump on the right and left turn lines is 1000lbs. I haven’t found what the pressure coming out of the orbital hand pump is susppose to be.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

At a1000 pounds I would suspect the steering cylinders are bypassing. Turn the wheels all the way one side and disconnect the return line. Then with engine running continue turning and see if fluid is getting past the packing and out the open return line. You can do one cylinder at a time to limite spill on the ground. Put a bucket underneath. Good luck


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Full lock orbital output should be the same as input pressure on a closed circuit test (steering cylinder pressure lines). Therefore I agree with the above post by dozer96. 

If hydraulic oil is coming out of the return hose the problem is in the orbital. If hydraulic fluid is coming out of the cylinder return port, the cylinder is the culprit.

Dozer96 is spot on, one messy test, and requires two people. The one in the cab needs to be quick on the draw to shut down as soon as you see oil from either the line or the cylinder output port.


----------



## rod johnson (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for your input! It seem to have been a combination of things! Low pressure out of the orbital hand pump, which I switched out and a somewhat restrictive steering column. Seems with the low pressure the harder to steer made the steering knuckle and column to be more restrictive. Pump pressure up and column well lubricated seems to be working! Thanks again!


----------



## RedPaint (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi. I'm also having a steering issue with my 1135 except my problem is when I'm driving the tractor i have to keep turning the steering wheel to the left in order to stay in a straight line. Any ideas please and thanks.


----------

